# Sustainable Seafood Info



## JanusInTheGarden (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm trying to do some research on sustainable seafood but I'm finding that its difficult to wade through a lot of B.S. to get to the real guidelines and useful information. Has anyone done any research on this topic and if so do you have any books/websites to recommend?

Thus far I've found the only useful info on websites of Monterrey Bay Aquarium and Greenpeace.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jul 5, 2012)

monterrey bay is decent and i will email my friend who recently retired from the federal govt salt water fisheries. last time i asked him for info he included monterrey on the list.. will post his reply when i get it .. it may be somewhere on this forum already [or on greeneggers.com] he is currently consulting about clams.. " hi i am a clam consultant " 
lcb


----------



## ecchef (Jul 5, 2012)

http://blueocean.org/programs/sustainable-seafood-program/


----------



## steelcity (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm waiting on a buddy to send me some info so I can pass it on to you. I do some commercial spearfishing out of the Tampa Bay area and it really is a great way to produce a great product that's sustainable. Fresh grouper, hogfish, and snapper all collected with no by-catch due to using experienced shooters who can pick and choose the legal and quality fish. The fish are managed by seasons and quota.


----------



## steelcity (Jul 9, 2012)

I will pass the info on once I have it and feel free to contact me or my friend who runs it. The fish are tagged with a tracking number and will have a brief history to them as to when/where they were caught. The tag will also allow you to track your fish straight to your restaurant.


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Jul 9, 2012)

Steelcity, that sounds awesome. Let me know when you have the info on it. Is there a website? I haven't heard too much in the way of spearfishing. How efficient/cost effective is the practice? Looking forward to reading about it!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2012)

This sounds cool steelcity.


----------



## steelcity (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for not getting back to you guys. I was traveling from Tampa to North Dakota yesterday. I'm up here for two week for work. Here is a link to give you guys some more info (http://mygulfwild.com/). My buddy is still putting his personal site together but this is the program that he's involved in. I believe he's already shipping to restaurants in Atlanta and possibly Denver. Take a look over the program and let me know what you think.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2012)

One of our very good friends is working at Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach, CA... I remember that they have (or preparing) some programs related on this topic.... please check what this aquarium does when you have a minute: http://www.aquariumofpacific.org/conservation/


----------



## steelcity (Jul 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention that my buddy's contact number can be found under the "Order Now" tab for those of you who'd like some more information on a quality product.


----------

